# My first time.... w/ Monster Mud



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Well I am going to take a shot at Monster Mud. I hope it works out. I will be making a very large tombstone and covering this...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Keep us posted on your progress and don't forget to take pictures as you go.
I have heard it is a bit messy to work with and heavy. I am wondering if you will need more support under the garment to hold the body shape. Chicken wire, maybe.


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Thats one picture I did not take but I have a painter-suit packed out to give it more body.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We haven't taken the plunge into monster mud yet, so we always enjoy seeing how other folks handle it. How will the figure be placed relative to the tombstone?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks like a great start. I to have not taken the MM plunge yet. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I Love monster mud, only your imagination can you hold you back when it comes to that stuff.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

can't wait to see how this turns out , I have never done MM , but thinks it looks great when done!


----------



## Morbiddious (Mar 3, 2012)

Did you make the hands ? If so, how ? Thx and looking good so far.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Take your time with the monster mud. It will affect the way the fabric hangs on the statue big time. I agree with Bone Dancer on using chicken wire. You could use paper over the chicken wire so you can't see it through the fabric as much.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looking good so far.

MM is heavy and if you do use chicken wire, I'd cover it with paper first before adding the fabric. It will help "hide" the chicken wire pattern under the fabric.

Well, if we would have made it to the M&T a few months back like we planned before the storm hit I could have given you a little lesson on MM. :googly:


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I like your idea. Good luck with the MM, look forward to update pics of this project!


----------



## HauntArmada (Mar 16, 2012)

What I've been using instead of Monster Mud lately, is mortar mix. I mix it up with some sand, mortar pigment, and sometimes sawdust for variations in texture, and then spray it on my props with a drywall hopper gun. It turns out pretty cool. It really isn't any heavier than MM, you can adjust the spray pattern to get different textures. And if you're planning on using it outside over a longer period, you don't have to seal it with polyurethane like you do with MM. I like to throw a couple coats on at least, though. If it's too thin it tends to crack.


----------

